# Former Leicester International Hotel 2013



## MCrosbie (Jul 12, 2013)

This was going to be a solo visit but bumped into the Leic guys 

*The former Leicester International Hotel, has been earmarked for redevelopment for student accommodation, yet more students for Leicester  Redevelopment was supposed to be complete by 2012 but looks like they ran out of cash even before they have started the project! a big site, containing 220,000sq ft much of the site has been stripped with some features in places. 

The building, which was originally built in the 1850's, became the head office of shoe firm Freeman Hardy and Willis in the 1950's before becoming a hotel in the 1970's.*​
The Pics..


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 12, 2013)

Not seen this one before
Good work


----------



## Landie_Man (Jul 12, 2013)

Hmm not bad! That column surely is not 1800s


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 12, 2013)

Interesting building.


----------



## Romford Reject (Jul 12, 2013)

That last pic made me giddy


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 12, 2013)

Fantastic pics!
Thanks..


----------



## MCrosbie (Jul 12, 2013)

Landie_Man said:


> Hmm not bad! That column surely is not 1800s



Sorry for the wrong date..

The building was built in 1955 and replaced the firm's previous building on this site which had been bombed on 19 November 1940


----------



## sj9966 (Jul 12, 2013)

Great stuff Martin, very nice!


----------



## missmardybum (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice pics! Is there still electricity in this place. i note the two lights that seem to be on at the reception desk!


----------



## Anythn (Jul 14, 2013)

Good photos and good work, never knew this was abandonned


----------



## RichardH (Jul 14, 2013)

I remember it as the Centre Hotel in the 70's and early 80's. It had a sign that occasionally rotated, when it worked. It has been "being demolished" since about 1985, although they seem a little more serious about it this time.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 14, 2013)

wowsers real set of images there, looks a pretty ace explore!


----------



## nightwatchman (Aug 7, 2013)

Crazy, I remember this place when it was open.


----------



## Darksider (Aug 22, 2013)

Wow! Never knew this was abandoned either. 
Nice work.


----------



## LittleOz (Aug 27, 2013)

Excellent shots, thanks for sharing


----------

